# Craftsman Metal Lathe - $2300 (Mckinleyville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2019)

Craftsman Metal Lathe
					

Vintage Craftsman metal lathe, minimal usage. Excellent condition, all original, one owner, stored in workshop. Comes with manual and books as well as quite a few accessories.



					humboldt.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks identical to a 3996 .


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

Sure is proud of it.


----------



## Dudemanrod (Nov 14, 2019)

A little to proud I'd say


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2019)

$1000 more pride than I have in mine .


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Having lived in Humboldt County near McKinleyville, an isolated area basically the Sahara desert of machine tools,  you can pony up for something like this locally, or spend several hundred dollars and a day or two of your time traveling to look at something that you may or may not end up buying.  Not saying it's worth the asking price, but after you spend a couple of years chasing better deals hundreds of miles away and are still lathe-less, that price starts looking less crazy.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2019)

eeler1 said:


> Having lived in Humboldt County near McKinleyville, an isolated area basically the Sahara desert of machine tools,  you can pony up for something like this locally, or spend several hundred dollars and a day or two of your time traveling to look at something that you may or may not end up buying.  Not saying it's worth the asking price, but after you spend a couple of years chasing better deals hundreds of miles away and are still lathe-less, that price starts looking less crazy.



True dat! I spent over $500 in truck rental, fuel etc. to get my Heavy 10L and Kent vertical mill. Fortunately they were given to me, keeping the total cost reasonable.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 14, 2019)

eeler1 said:


> Having lived in Humboldt County near McKinleyville, an isolated area basically the Sahara desert of machine tools,  you can pony up for something like this locally, or spend several hundred dollars and a day or two of your time traveling to look at something that you may or may not end up buying.  Not saying it's worth the asking price, but after you spend a couple of years chasing better deals hundreds of miles away and are still lathe-less, that price starts looking less crazy.



True, Humboldt County is pretty isolated. There is good reason Bigfoot calls it home.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 14, 2019)

I was born and raised in Humboldt and the cost of anything is friggin ridiculously high
greed being the primary factor ....................


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I was born and raised in Humboldt and the cost of anything is friggin ridiculously high
> greed being the primary factor ....................



Capitalism at its finest, whatever the market will bear. Our local grocery store (gReeds) had to drop the price of a gallon of milk by a dollar when Dollar General came to town. Sometimes it's the extra cost to get it there, sometimes its just greed.


----------



## Packard V8 (Nov 14, 2019)

But Humbolt County has a high-value-added cash crop, doesn't it.  

jack vines


----------



## Dudemanrod (Nov 14, 2019)

That's reefer madness


----------



## tq60 (Nov 14, 2019)

But it has all the original accessories...

Looks hardly used...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Smoke reefer, buy lathe, another reefer, move lathe into the garage, one more reefer, let’s make some chips!


----------

